# Hi guys im back



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, you havent probably noticed but i havent been on the forum for a good few months, a lot has happened since befor xmas with being made redundant and being jobless for 4 months!!!!!!!

Well things seem to be better now, i have a job in Edinburgh which is a bit of a commute but its work right? the only thing is that i had to give my dog Jay away i had him since he was a pup, he will b 13 years old next week. Words cannot describe the pain im going through but it seems to be getting better as the days go by.

Anyway i finally feel like i can actully communicate with the world now that i am slowly getting back on my feet.

sorry if im ranting


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome back :3


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I noticed  
Welcome back!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i noticed too..welcome back honey xx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome back Lou-Fraser


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww that sucks about having to give your dog away  Will the new owner send you pictures and keep you updated on how he gets on?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah i have had a few e-mails with pics and what not on how he is getting on, ive asked if i could visit in august so im looking forward to that


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello lou! good to see you back, sorry to hear about your job and your dog  that's good that you're getting to see him again


----------

